# Zombie Coot



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Poor Coot, helpless in his old age he just couldn't fight off the attack, and now has to go on unliving as a toothless zombie drooling for the hunger of brains and flesh unable to fullfill his appetite.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ewwww. that's disgusting!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty darn awesome...and disgusting ..how's he gonna eat any brains.. porr toothless feller. Nice work. I love zombies.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ick Mark!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice work! Is that the original, or another pull from a mold?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow...that's a heck of a nasty sight. Love it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeW! Nice work!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks all!

heresjohnny, its another pull.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Playfx great job as always. Your mask are awesome!


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

That is some talent and impressive very gruesome. Looks like he’ll be on a brain jello diet.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I finally found my gramps!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Dammit Grandpa, I told you to stay out of the toxic Gerber's! The sculpt is awesome enough, but the paint job just takes it over the top.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Good thing brains are soft and squishy so he can just gum em down.  hehe


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This guy is disgustingly awesome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn, that is an awesome job!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, very awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, now Lauriebeast's Ophelia and Zelda can each have their very own coot boyfriend:jol:


----------

